# lightest/heaviest smallest/biggest



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

comments 
are any of these wrong?
smallest revolver NAA- 22 short
smallest pistol Baby Browning 25acp
lightest pistol KelTec P32
lightest revolver S&W J frame AirLite
biggest revolver S&W 500 Magnum
biggest pistol 1911 45 govt.
heaviest revolver S&W 500 Magnum
heaviest pistol 1911 45 govt.
most powerful handgun S&W 500 Magnum
pistols that take a rifle cartridge KelTec PLR-16, .223
cheapest but good 22 Walther P22
the one pistol that is always mentioned 
in mag articles for CCW Glock 26

the one revolver that is always mentioned 
in mag articles for CCW S&W J frame

dimensions that are half way between
the 1911 and the baby browning: L- 6.4" H- 4.1" T- 1.1" 

last weekend I walked in with my new P22 inside my pocket - wrangler relaxed fit jeans- and my wife didn't see it - when I told her she said she couldn't see it - that gun is 6.3" long and 4.5" high. 
What is the largest gun that others have put in their pants pocket? 
What are other pants manufacturers that make bigger pockets?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I can and do carry a Glock 26 in the pants of my Columbia cargo shorts. Not the cargo pocket, just the regular front pocket.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Biggest Semi-Auto is definately a Desert Eagle in .50 Mag.









Just a smidge larger than a fullsize 1911... and in my favorite Gold-plated-tiger-stripe... for He who has the "Strongest Pimp Hand"

As revolvers go, the 14" hunting version of the S&W 460 Magnum is longer/heavier than the 500.










I regularly carry a SA XD 45 Service model in my cargo pockets. I wear standard cargo shorts from Old Navy... Lotsa room!

JW


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

hideit said:


> comments
> are any of these wrong?
> 
> cheapest but good 22 Walther P22


The Ruger .22's are better and cost less. The only reason I keep my P22 is because my wife likes to shoot it, as it fits her hand well.....

PhilR.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure if I'm right or wrong but I thought the Seacamp was the smallest pistol??


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)




----------

